# 3-bag grass catcher



## olefam (Jun 16, 2014)

Just bought a 3-bag catcher for our new (to us) GT 2100. Very pleased with the results when grass and leaves are dry. Not so much when damp. Using the 48" commercial deck I remain very happy with the qulaity of the cut. Found out last year that stock CC Blades don't stand up well in sandy soil conditions. But if I have to pay $55.00 per year for new OEM blades to get the kind of performance I'm getting now, I'm just going to chock that up to routine maintenance.
This GT 2100 remains a far better machine than the JD I got rid of. And our local CC dealer continues to provide very good service - even compared to the local JD dealer.
Only complaint - new CC tractors come with poorly designed and executed headlights. Engineers and Management ought to be ashamed to put these on an otherwise excellent machine.
Best wishes,
Glen


----------

